# Beedeezy's road to first meet...



## Beedeezy (Jun 8, 2016)

I will be training for my first meet under PoB's programming and guidance. This will be my log leading to that day, my goal for this is to update it each day I train, instead of once a week like I attempt with the last log.

I'm bringing a new kind of nasty and intensity for myself to this training cycle. I have set the expectations high for myself. Was originally going to try and stay in the 90-100kg range but decided I would just grow to what I will. Weight class will be picked somewhere down the line and I'm going to attempt to skip a weight cut with it being my first meet.

Enjoy... or not I don't really care!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 8, 2016)

Wave 1, Week 1
I tested maxes recently and have not been in the gym for close to two weeks. I'm so fukking excited to back lifting again.

DL-12x2 @ 315LB. Wanted to try sumo for this training cycle (Ecks says he loves eating butt so was worth a try) Did first two sets sumo then switched back to conventional for the remaining 10 sets I completed.
Double pause bench- 4x5 @ 185LB. The last set was out of reach :/
Pause at knee DL- 1x5 @ 335LB was so gassed going into this.
Drop- 3x5 @ 300LB


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 8, 2016)

Subbed!! Stay focused and don't miss your sessions. You're gonna love stepping on the platform. 

Do u have a meet picked yet? If not, find one and enter now. It'll make u train even harder I promise.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 8, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do u have a meet picked yet? If not, find one and enter now. It'll make u train even harder I promise.



I do, was going to pay for it but once I commit to a weight class can I switch if I gain too much? I'm in the 215 range with like 16 weeks to go.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes you can change weight classes if u need to. It doesn't matter until u officially weigh in anyways.


----------



## Jada (Jun 8, 2016)

Will follow ur log bee


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2016)

Just go 220 and we can put some weight on you.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 8, 2016)

Good luck man!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't try to cut for your first meet. 

Good luck man. You're gonna love it


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice. Shots about to get real.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just go 220 and we can put some weight on you.



I think 220 is the minimum I would go at this point. My fear is being too much above 220, I like to eat. Also I'm not a pussy so pop tarts are consumed redularly. I actually keep some in my gym bag just incase...


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Nice. Shots about to get real.



You know it mang!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I think 220 is the minimum I would go at this point. My fear is being too much above 220, I like to eat. Also I'm not a pussy so pop tarts are consumed redularly. I actually keep some in my gym bag just incase...



Trust me when this heats up you will be struggling to keep at 220.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Trust me when this heats up you will be struggling to keep at 220.



Damn, ok. My wife thanks you in advance. She says my stomach is getting fat.


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2016)

Like X said, you're weight class is what ever you weigh in at so don't try to hold to a specific weight. My guess is you'll end up in the 220's. Remember, everything gets ramped up including your diet. You will be packing in so much of the good quality foods, there will be little room for junk.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 8, 2016)

SUBBED! kill it old BD! we are brothers with common interests because I too keep poptarts in my gymbag!:32 (20):


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 9, 2016)

Off day from main lifts so did a small amount of accessory work at the house.

Wide grip barbell rows- 5x10 @ 120LB
Hammer curls- 3x10 @ 25LB

Yes, I will be updating even small amounts of work so I can get it done while still fresh on my mind.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 9, 2016)

Proud of you Beedeezy!  Crush it!  Trust in the process and stick to what Pillar says and you will have no problem at your meet........


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 9, 2016)

AlphaD said:


> Proud of you Beedeezy!  Crush it!  Trust in the process and stick to what Pillar says and you will have no problem at your meet........



Thanks brother!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 10, 2016)

Day 2

Comp Bench- 5x5 @ 185LB
5sec pause squat- 1x3 @ 275LB These are brutal, even more so after a long deload.
Drop- 3x3 @ 250LB
Floor press- Went for 185LB and got stapled, fatigue had set in hard. Dropped weight 1x7 @ 155LB
Drop- 2x5 @ 155LB

Elbow is screaming, think I have a scapula impingement. Good thing is the bands, lacrosse ball, and 12in foam roller I ordered from EliteFTS was delivered while I was out. Hoping to get this bitch resolved soon!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 11, 2016)

DAY 3
Comp squat- 
1x10 @ bar
2x5 @ 135LBS
1X3 @ 225LBS
1X3 @ 315LBS
Drop-
4x3 @ 285LBS Right anterior hip was ****ing up by this point, tried to get it opened back up and released but didn't have much success...
Sumo block pulls- 
2x3 @ 135LBS
2x1 @ 225LBS 
Attempted to pull 335LBS and couldn't get it. Hip was too painful, pain aside I wasn't strong enough to get it up today... Think my body is still trying to get back in the swing of things.
Split squats-
5x7 @ body weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2016)

Hip pain 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...tion-and-Strengthening-of-the-Medial-Rotators

Shoulders 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19260-Chronic-Elbow-Pain-and-the-Olympic-Barbell


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hip pain
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...tion-and-Strengthening-of-the-Medial-Rotators
> 
> ...



I appreciate the info as always Pillar.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 14, 2016)

Day 4.
DL-5x5 @ 315lbs
Bench-5x5 @ 185
DL pause at knees-1x5 @ 315 My hands were screaming during each and every set from here on. Guess my wife is wrong when she says my hands are too rough.
Drop-4x5 @ 275


----------



## jublhu4 (Jun 14, 2016)

Subbed


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 15, 2016)

Week 2 accessory work
Medium grip seated row- 5x10 @120lbs
Narrow grip bench- 3x10 @135lbs, started feeling the chest get too involved so finished with Tricep press downs 2x10 @75lbs
Hamstring curl- 5x10 @130lbs
E-Z bar curl- 3x10 @70lbs
Felt good overall, hoping the tricep work helps my bench. Of all my main lifts bench has been the slowest moving thus far.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 16, 2016)

Week 2 day 2
Comp bench-1x3 @215lbs
drop- 2x3 @195lbs was hitting rpe too early so finished up 2x3 @185lbs
SSB 5 sec pause squats-1x3 @245lbs all of the SSB sets are insanely difficult
Drop-2x3 @220lbs 
Floor press- called for 1x7 but only got 4 @185lbs dropped down to 1x7 @165lbs
drop-2x5 @155lbs

Came into the gym feeling strong today but forgot to bring the pop-tarts (literally) so I didn't have my calorie crutch to eat so ran out of gas. Powered through and i'm starving.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 17, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Way to work hungry.



Times like that I think of the alternatives. Leave and come back later (wife is unhappy), call it early (pillar is unhappy) and I regret it later. So I have the coming to Jesus talk with myself and finish up. I joke and bitch about the difficulty but the truth is I love this shit. I'm not great at it and it's a constant work in progress. At the end of the day though it's a solo journey I take a few times a week not knowing what I'll find along the path.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 19, 2016)

Week 2 Day 3
Squats- Call was for 15x2, was able to pull off 14x2 @245lbs via Safety squat bar... I'm still getting uses to the SSB. Still having to remind myself "high elbows", almost like the way you would front squat. When you forget to do that, the weight will definitely remind you when you try and come up.

Sumo Block Pulls- 3x1 @365lbs I am really happy with the progress I'm making on the sumo. For the most part I know what needs to be done, just need to keep working on the execution. 

Split Squats- 5x7 @BW


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 22, 2016)

Week 3 Day 1
Comp DL-1x3 @335lbs Decided to continue to work with Sumo pulls. Form was good until I got to my RPE 9 set, some breakdown there. That is to be expected.
Drop-4x3 @300lbs These were feeling awesome, almost too easy.
Double Pause Bench-2x5 @175lbs Not sure what happen here, the weight felt so heavy today. Hit my RPE of 8 and literally next set was 9.5 really weird.
Paused DL at Knee-1x5 @335lbs
Drop-3x5 @300lbs

Deadlifts were feeling nice today and I'm happy with my Sumo progress. Bench was juxtapose and was total shit today.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 19, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Are you still alive dude?



Unfortunately for you I am, and plan on bringing plenty of butt stuff.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 19, 2016)

Short synopsis:
Training was going awesome, I was mentally in a great place too. 
Had a bad week with scheduling, following week had personal issues and didn't train once, next week trained but every session was shit. Was super fatigued, kept getting short of breath, warm up weight felt like Max effort, and I was getting vertigo from every rep. I thought I was being a pussy but couldn't figure out why it was all happening so I kept pushing on. By Thursday that week I had a productive cough and fever. Took off work and attempted to lick my wounds hoping for the best. Monday I was in the emergency room. Had I.V. Rocephin and Azithromicin running with two liters of saline piggybacked. Went home with 5 prescriptions and pneumonia diagnosis. From Wednesday-Saturday was in Siesta key on a short vacation I had planned for the wife for about 8 monthes. Worked today (Monday) and will start back up training again tomorrow. 
All said and done, I consider myself out of the gym for a solid month. The days I was there were so horrible I can't even consider them legit training...
Still short of breath from long conversation and coughing like crazy but the cough isn't very productive and when I do bring something up, it's clear. 
Plan to go hard as I can and just take long rest periods between sets to catch my breath. 
15x2 deadlift day to break my body in again, don't really know what to expect but I'll report back if I don't die.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2016)

Well that's shitty beed. But good to hear you're getting back to normal. Don't go crazy on the first week back.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, I didn't die.
I did call it after deadlifts though, the sob and fatigue was still there hardcore.
worked up to 365lbs for 15x2, got to the second set and it was no longer there.
Dropped weight to 335lbs and end result was 1x365, 9x335.
Think I will play this week by ear and go in with a minimum goal of completing the main movement for that day and anything extra will be a bonus. Better to start a little slower than push too hard too fast and slow progress more by frying myself early.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 22, 2016)

Comp bench and box squats today. 
Bench- 1x4 @205, 4x5 @185
Box squat-1x3 @315, 3x3 @285
Over it was the best feeling day I've had in a long time.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 22, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Glad things are tracking. How are you feeling?



Significantly better, feel like I'm mentally better also. More pumped about the mental wellness than the physical right now. It's weird what you mind will tell you when you are out of the game too long. First week, **** I can't believe it's been a week. Second, Jesus Christ all I want is to pick something up and put it down. Week 3/4, do I really want to do this anymore?

**** yes I do and I WILL!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 22, 2016)

Good deal! Glad to see it all coming back into full swing!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2016)

Totally got a chub when you grinded those box squats out


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 22, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Totally got a chub when you grinded those box squats out



Believe it or not that means something, Thanks Pillar. 
Going to meet up and train with 3M next week for some deadlifts. Should be a good time.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 22, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Totally got a chub when you grinded those box squats out



Ground. He ground them out. If someone tried to sell you grinded beef you'd punch them in the throat.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 23, 2016)

Glad to see you're up and running again bee. We've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 23, 2016)

Felt ****ing awesome today! I knew when I woke up, my triple PR on the squat would be broken. 
So I did just that!
Comp Squat
bar x10
135 x5
225 x3
275 x3
315 x3 Old PR
335 x3 New PR by 20#
Drop
2x3 @295
Stiff DL
3x1 @225
Hack Squat
5x7 @135


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm not done don't worry...

Yesterday, I was supposed to train with a few board members. To make something that is so extremely tragic to me, it would be hard for you to imagine how much my heart really hurts.  
Short story: my wife woke up at around 5am informing me we needed to go to the emergency vet. My dog of 15 years had an Unknown tumor on her heart. It ruptured leaking blood into the pericardium. The vet told us, her heart was so enlarged she only had about 30% lung capacity. There was nothing we could do to save her and made the decision to make her as comfortable as possible, ASAP. 
I was so tore up I couldn't possibly train yesterday. Today I had zero interest in training but forced myself in to train deadlifts. Sitting at home wasn't going to make me feel any better. 

Comp deadlifts: 5x5 @335, the last set was sumo just because. 
Wasn't a whole lot of work but better than doing nothing. Tell you this... When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Milo (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry about your dog. That's the worst feeling I've ever had to deal with.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 28, 2016)

Milo said:


> Sorry about your dog. That's the worst feeling I've ever had to deal with.



Thanks man.  
I had to put my Dalmatian down years ago but had time to spend with him and prepare for it. This was all very sudden and seeing her in the state she was towards the end of her life was absolutely devastating. I've never in my entire life felt this sad. I know it probably sounds a little overboard to some people. 

I'm 31yo and she would have been 15 in seven days. I bottle fed her because we got her at like 4/5 weeks old and she has been a part of everything significant event in my life. I'm fortunate to have had her in my life and glad we spoiled her like crazy. 

She had her own room and a queen size platform bed that became hers when we upgraded beds last year.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry about your dog beed. It sucks I know man. Keep your head up and remember your dog lived a long happy 15 years


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 28, 2016)

Damn, sorry man! That just made me tear up, and no, my e2 is not high.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your dog brother.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks fellas, the kind words are appreciated.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 29, 2016)

7/29/2016
Workout was so so...
Wish I had someone to spot me on bench and give me a lift off. Would have liked to give 225 a go, having to unrack every set suck energy I could be putting into the iron; woe is me.
Squat felt decent, I had to walk away after my second drop set. I nearly got stuck sitting on the third rep and thought about dumping it. I regain my nuts and ground it out.
OHP is horrible, but hoping it brings my bench up, while my bench brings it up.

Comp Bench- 1x3 @215
Drop- 4x3 @185
Box Squat- 1x3 @315
Drop- 2x3 @285
Overhead press- 1x7 @105
Drop- 3x5 @105


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 7, 2016)

Know what u mean about bench spotter. I cannot get a good AMRAP on bench because I can only seldom find a spot.


----------

